

THQ files for bankruptcy - hohohmm
http://www.forbes.com/sites/danielnyegriffiths/2012/12/19/thq-files-for-bankruptcy-promises-no-disruption/

======
dexen
That's too damn bad, wish they come back from it.

THQ means one of my fav games, Red Faction. Fun to play and with innovative
`geo mod' technology. Also worked just fine on Linux via Wine.

------
sturmeh
Some light reading for those who want to know more about a Chapter 11
Bankruptcy:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chapter_11,_Title_11,_United_St...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chapter_11,_Title_11,_United_States_Code)

------
Wajeez
That is so sad news...

May you come back from chapter 11 THQ

------
bering
I guess the Humble Bundle wasn't enough...

~~~
OriginalSyn
The Humble Bundle may have allowed them to file Chapter 11, which means they
don't plan to shutdown, instead of Chapter 7, which would have required total
liquidation of the company.

------
mikikian
For those interested in following along in the case, here's a free docket,
[https://www.inforuptcy.com/filings/debke_147087-1-12-bk-1339...](https://www.inforuptcy.com/filings/debke_147087-1-12-bk-13398-thq-
inc-bankruptcy).

------
Claudus
Shareholders are worried this will leave them with stock that has no value.

There are several discussions about it going on over at: <http://savethq.com/>

------
stefanve
it's good they will stay alive. Looking forward to see more games on linux.

------
lewisflude
Feels like only yesterday they were going strong.

